# Classic steam valve to boiler gasket.



## Martyn (Oct 16, 2011)

I have taken the opportunity to strip down my 5 yr old classic, as I had a couple of days off whilst the Mrs. was at work. (notice that Mrs. is spelt with a capital!)

As this was the first time I have been this adventurous with my machine I took the precaution of taking a few pics on my mobile of where everything went.

I managed it ok, with the help of a few articles here and there on t'internet, including a few good tips on here. I managed to get the main boiler gasket and group seal online, and the other small valve seals seemed ok. disaster struck on the first boil up, a fairly big leak coming from the steam valve/boiler joint.

I searched all over to try and obtain one of these, with no luck. It's part no. 8 on the Classic parts diagram. In desperation I dug out my trusty old vernier caliper and measured the old gasket. (Not sure if you call it a gasket or a seal?) Then I bought a pack of 10mmx2.5 standard rubber "o" rings @69p from a local auto spares shop.

I know the old seal was a v shape, and these are round, but up to yet I have had no problems, but unsure of how long they will last, still at less than 7p each they will do for now!

Oh, and while I'm in thrift mode, another cheap fix was to make a "blind" basket liner for backflushing, using an bike inner tube from the pound shop.

What a tightarse!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

when the seals go and you need a proper one, let me know. i have some

regards

mark


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> when the seals go and you need a proper one, let me know. i have some
> 
> regards
> 
> mark


Hi Mark.

I would also like a 'proper one'.

How can I acquire it?

Regards

Dennis


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Drop Mark a PM and he will come back to you with prices and availability. You may need 5 posts to do that though.

My steam wand seal is showing the first signs if going too. It's served me well for years. These parts are cheap too


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, drop me a line at [email protected] and i will sort you one out

mark


----------

